# Pigeon toed horse - any experiences?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

some stocky horses are pigeon toed, depends on how severe it is .
i had a foundation quarter mare , very very stocky, pigeon toed, but sound as could be.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It all depends if the horse has 'bench knees' or 'off-set canons' or just has feet that turn in. If the canon bones are in line with the horse's forearms, the horse will probably stay sound and sure will never interfere when traveling. If the horse's knees are not correct, I would not touch her with somebody else's money.

One thing to keep in mind is that crooked legs and feet (especially crooked knees) are VERY inheritable. This horse would not be a prospect to ever breed later on.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

This pony was pigeon toed and the only time she had a problem was if the farrier tried to correct it. Even then she wasn't lame but would stumble on the trail and she didn't gait as well. This is the only picture I have that shows her legs fairly decent and you can see how she turns in on her left front but the hay is hiding her right foot but it turned in too.


----------

